# One of many quilts



## Pepsi Girl (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok La-rene this is what I do when I'm not making soap?


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 8, 2013)

Thats super pretty Pepsi Girl


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Apr 8, 2013)

This is my latest!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you  I made that one for my grand niece .  The 2nd one was for a young couple that got married.  I love to give them away!


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh man! Those are absolutely great!  I LOVE a good cotton quilt!  I have slept under one since I was a teenager.  The one we have now wasn't the greatest workmanship and now is coming apart


----------



## Badger (Apr 9, 2013)

Those are beautiful!  Very nice work!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Apr 9, 2013)

AngelMomma, Three of my quilts are on Louisiana!


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 9, 2013)

Cool! I really like living here in Louisiana.......but I'm originally a Husker  Louisiana has much better weather though, lol.


----------



## christinak (Apr 9, 2013)

Those are GORGEOUS.  I always tell my kids that I wish I had a quilt...a real one, not something from Target   I saw some at a fair I went to and it's not something I could every afford.  I appreciate all the work that goes into them and the love.  I don't think I'd ever be able to sell one or put a price on one!  Excellent job!!  Lovely!


----------



## SoapPapaw (Apr 9, 2013)

I really admire the work that goes into making a quilt. I have a friend who owns a quilting shop in Oklahoma.


----------



## la-rene (Apr 9, 2013)

That's awesome!! My sis's mother in law is a quilter. I'm always envious!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks everybody!  
La-Rene I got a bunch of them. Well I don't have them but I have bunch of pictures of my quilts:grin:


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 10, 2013)

Uh-Hem!  You may post those pics for our viewing delight!!   You are one talented lady.  Maybe someday I will give it a try.


----------



## 2lilboots (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow so beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Apr 10, 2013)

Are you sure I should post more, maybe I should change the name to "many quilts"?


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 10, 2013)

Pepsi Girl said:


> I love to give them away!



Ohhhh really? I'll send you my address and I will pay you shipping 

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Apr 10, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> Ohhhh really? I'll send you my address and I will pay you shipping
> 
> Beautiful work!!!




Thank you and who knows!!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Apr 10, 2013)

OK  Here's a two color quilt I made for my older sister who loves Red!


----------



## Sammi_552 (Apr 10, 2013)

So beautiful. I can't imagine how many hours of work is devoted to such lovely quilts. Definitely a labor of love!


----------



## Badger (Apr 11, 2013)

Wow, that is beautiful!  More talented and patient then I am   I only sew medieval clothes for myself and some for friends, and I don't do anything fancy with them.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 11, 2013)

I just love the old fashioned look of quilts. My mom got me hooked on them in antique shops and when my husbands grandfather was going through his wifes things (passed many years ago) he gave me some of the quilts she started but did not finish. I cannot bring myself to ruin her work so I have it drapped on display on a quilt rack!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Apr 11, 2013)

Sammi_552 said:


> So beautiful. I can't imagine how many hours of work is devoted to such lovely quilts. Definitely a labor of love!



The border on the Red and White was a labor of something the math to make that work out nearly did me in.  My brain actually hurt!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Apr 11, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> I just love the old fashioned look of quilts. My mom got me hooked on them in antique shops and when my husbands grandfather was going through his wifes things (passed many years ago) he gave me some of the quilts she started but did not finish. I cannot bring myself to ruin her work so I have it drapped on display on a quilt rack!



I love to see it! Picture please!


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 11, 2013)

Pepsi Girl you really are fantastic!  Those are wonderful, wonderful!!!  I dread the thought of buying one to replace this one thats coming apart.  I don't know too much about quilting, but I'm sure I could do a simple pattern.  Maybe I should read a little on it and see if I would be up for making my own replacement.  So do you do all of it by hand or some by machine?  I happen to know a lady that has a huge commercial machine that will sew together all the layers after the top is done.  But I don't know if I would be able to hand over something I had done that much work on, lol.


----------



## houseofwool (Apr 11, 2013)

Liz, find yourself a quilt shop and ask them if they have recommendations of quilters in your area who do work like that.  Otherwise, if you okay with sending it out, I know someone who does custom quilting and antique quilt restorations.


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 11, 2013)

Maybe I should start with trying to mend the one thats coming apart :/  LOL!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes, Liz you should go to a local quilt shop and talk to them.  Most quilter's love to help new quilter's.  Plus they would know who is good enough to  fix the one that needs help!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Apr 11, 2013)

SoapPapaw said:


> I really admire the work that goes into making a quilt. I have a friend who owns a quilting shop in Oklahoma.




I don't really keep track of the time but I can tell you there are 1364 pieces plus border strips in that 2nd one I posted.  I only know that because the couple that I gave it to were really interested in all that so I counted it up for them! :grin:


----------

